
Drift simulation of MH370 debris using superensemble techniques - abhi3
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/16/1623/2016/
======
abhi3
An easily understandable report of the same research:

MH370: Missing jet 'could be further north' \-
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-36904981](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-36904981)

